# اريد شرح عن إختبار الصلاده



## lion.s (1 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو المساعدة احتاج لمن يملك شرح مفصل عن اختبار الصلاده إذا امكن powerpoint وياليت باللغة الإنجليزية وجزاكم الله الف خير.:56:


----------



## ahmed_mamdouh88 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

ستجد ما تريد علي هذا الرابط ان شاء الله.
ولكنه ليس باور بوينت. ولكن ارجو ان ينفعك باذن الله.

http://www.gordonengland.co.uk/hardness/


----------



## montasr (16 أبريل 2009)

طب واللغه العربيه ؟؟؟


----------



## THE.SHARK (7 يونيو 2009)

*اريد شرح عن إختبار الصلاده باللغة العربية
*


----------



## aloooo_89 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## جميل عبد الشهيد (4 نوفمبر 2009)

lion.s قال:


> ارجو المساعدة احتاج لمن يملك شرح مفصل عن اختبار الصلاده إذا امكن powerpoint وياليت باللغة الإنجليزية وجزاكم الله الف خير.:56:


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الاستاذ المحترم lion.s يرجى الاطلاع على الملف المرفق الذي يحوي على شرح مفصل عن اختبار الصلادة ونسالكم الدعاء والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة..... 
http://ifile.it/hevrcsu/Documents.pdf material hardness%
20file.pdf


----------



## احمد ماجد شهيب (2 يناير 2010)

*طلب تقرير عن اختبار الصلاده*

ارجو من الاخوه والاخوات الاعضاء مساعدتي في ايجاد تقرير في اسرع ما يمكن عن اختبار الصلاده ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ابو محمد الزبيدي (6 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير واتمنى لكم دوام الموفقية والتسديد


----------



## N & H (7 يناير 2010)

أخي العزيز هذا الكتبا بالعربي وفيه فصل كامل عن اختبارات الصلاده بانواعها المختلفة والفروق والقوانين في غاية الاختصار وغاية الوضوح

بس ربع ساعه قراءة وهتفهم الموضوع كله

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/mec123.pdf

أرجوا القراءة وتحديد اذا كان هذا فعلا ما تريده
ولو هناك واي شيء آخر انا حاضر


----------



## عمراياد (8 يناير 2010)

http://geology.csupomona.edu/alert/mineral/hardness.htm

بالتوفيق


----------



## hassanbadday (10 يونيو 2012)

ارجو ان تستفيد من المصدر ادناه لاني فعلا استفدت كثيرا منه في ما يخص الصلادة


----------



## mustafatel (11 يونيو 2012)

لماذا تسمى صلادة و ليس صلابة​


----------

